# Humongous bait swarm coming onto EFB combs



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

You are one lucky dog Frank.


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

All I can say is, Awesome.


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

Why would you have frames with European Foul Brood laying around. Shouldn't those be burned right away? I'm just asking...I have no experience with EFB...just what I've read.


----------



## ForrestB (May 26, 2013)

cjfoster72 said:


> ...European Foul Brood laying around. Shouldn't those be burned right away?


You're thinking of AFB.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You burn AFB combs, not EFB. It is supposidly a "stress" disease that can be cured by re-queening and medicating. I have not had success with medicating and just melt them down now.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

That's a monster, 0 in my bait hives this year, & very few swarm calls.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I melted all my EFB wax. Had a bait hive then had to swipe it or a nuc that got too big, don't really want too many hives out here, with the drought just more to feed. Wait til someone calls and go do a cutout, get paid, offset the sugar bill


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

KQ6AR said:


> That's a monster, 0 in my bait hives this year, & very few swarm calls.


That's my feeling over on this side also. Fewer baits every year, more guys chasing swarms, but caught a lot of my own.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here is the video of this swarm starting to come in. 

http://youtu.be/PvR0ybmcs1A


----------

